

One of the most bizarre game mechanics ever. - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywej7hBP17U

======
Readmore
That game looks incredible! I'm not a huge Sony fan but I like that they take
chances on quirky games like this one, Patapon, and Loco Roco.

------
food79
That is a brilliant game.

But it is a hazard for politicians--it teaches people that hiding dangers
makes them go away :)

------
thorax
That does look like a lot of fun. I _love_ all the new game mechanics coming
out.

Here's another that was a finalist at the 2008 Independent Games Festival:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=122548>

------
amichail
Also see:

[http://tserve01.aid.design.kyushu-u.ac.jp/~fujiki/ole_coordi...](http://tserve01.aid.design.kyushu-u.ac.jp/~fujiki/ole_coordinate_system/index.html)

------
nickb
Lode Runner trapped in Escher's universe. Could be good!

~~~
mdemare
The sequel might be Lemmings in Escher's universe.

uh-oh.

~~~
SwellJoe
"uh-oh" should be "Oh, no!"

------
zandorg
How about a computer game that solves some kind of physics problem?

Imagine people "playing" a shuttle launch's mechanics!

------
xirium
All of a sudden, Lemmings looks really easy.

